# No wonder I feel awful



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just got lab results-

TSH 48.48 (0.27-4.2):scared0011:
T4 4.4 (4.6-12)
T3 .72 (.80-2)


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Yep! what is your doc doing about replacement hormones?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

She increased synthroid to 125 mcg/day from 112


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, that would explain a lot!

That's not a big increase, but hopefully it will get you into a better range. Do you re-test in 6-8 weeks?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yikes, no wonder you feel terrible. I hope the increase will help.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Octavia said:


> Well, that would explain a lot!
> 
> That's not a big increase, but hopefully it will get you into a better range. Do you re-test in 6-8 weeks?


Yes, retest in 6 weeks, it will be a long 6 weeks though.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Having never been hypo before would it cause-

NO energy, just want to sleep
Aches and pains, especially neck, back, arms, legs
Shortness of breath
Depression
Anxiety
Light headedness

Mornings are the worst, just want to go back to bed.

?????


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, it can cause all those symptoms. I'm sorry you feel so rotten! I understand-my TSH went to 42 after RAI for Graves.
It will take time to bring it down. Be sure to take synthroid on an empty stomach and wait at least an hour to eat or drink anything except water. If you're taking iron or calcium, wait at least 4 hours after synthroid to take them.
I hope you feel better soon!

Renee


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, it does happen. Mine got up to 121. Ouch. Even with a small increase, I started to feel better in about 72 hours. I hope you do, too.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

When I saw my pcp last week due to being exhausted, anxious, depressed he looked up the labs and commented on how much the levels were off, especially the TSH. Rather than an "ah ha" moment, this is why you feel awful, he put me on anti depressants and anti anxiety meds and told me to see a counseler. The wondering and worrying why I felt so bad was making me even more depressed and anxious. 
Although I still feel terrible I do feel better knowing why. You really have to be your own advocate with MDs. 
Thanks for listening........


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Just got lab results-
> 
> TSH 48 (0.3-3.0):scared0011:
> T4 4 (5.8-7.6)
> ...


Good grief! Way hypo; are'nt you? My goodness. Did doc say to cut back on anti-thyroid med?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm on synthroid since my TT, she increased the dose to 125 mcg


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

rkh3 said:


> Rather than an "ah ha" moment, this is why you feel awful, he put me on anti depressants and anti anxiety meds and told me to see a counseler.


WOW...just wow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I'm on synthroid since my TT, she increased the dose to 125 mcg


Oh, I see. Your medical history was not available. I am glad she increased your dose. Please let us know how that works out for you!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Octavia said:


> WOW...just wow.


Ya, my thought as well....


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

9/19 labs-
TSH 11.38 (.27-4.2)
Total T3 .79 (.8-2.0)
T3 uptake 32 (27-37)
T4 6.1 (4.6-12)

8/8 labs
TSH 48.48 (0.27-4.2)
T4 4.4 (4.6-12)
T3 .72 (.8-2)

Bumping synthroid up to 137 mcg from 125 mcg.

Feeling better but still getting frequent headaches, neck/shoulder aches.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Just got lab results-
> 
> TSH 48.48 (0.27-4.2):scared0011:
> T4 4.4 (4.6-12)
> T3 .72 (.80-2)


Holy Cannoli!!! It's a wonder you can type?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> 9/19 labs-
> TSH 11.38 (.27-4.2)
> Total T3 .79 (.8-2.0)
> T3 uptake 32 (27-37)
> ...


Most of us who no longer have a thyroid do not convert very well. Your doc does not think you are a candidate for Armour or some such?

You are on a very considerable dose of Synthroid and to be going in the opposite direction is somewhat telling.

Try to get your doctor to run FREE T3 test.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

She did remark that it is taking more synthroid than she thought it would, due to my weight 142, to regulate me.

I thought it is going in the right direction?? TSH still high but T3/T4 much closer to in range or in range.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually, it seems you are moving in the right direction, if I'm looking at your post correctly. I'd give it a bit more time since you are starting to feel better.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

My thoughts as well, next blood draw due in six weeks. With the progress I have made since 8/8 (TSH going from 48 to 11) I would think that I would be regulated by then.

Can't wait for the symptoms, especially the headaches & neck/shoulder aches, to go away. Have a C6 anterior disk protrusion that is not helping as well. One thing at a time................


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree! (With all of what you just said.)


----------

